
List of United States presidential elections by popular vote margin - vinchuco
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_United_States_presidential_elections_by_popular_vote_margin
======
soperj
I love that top one since they're from the same party. Wonder what would have
happened if Democrats could have chosen between Bernie and Hillary to vote
for.

